# High Hcg levels - questions...



## Molatov

Kind of just here to get some thoughts and see if there are others in my situation...

I had my Down's Syndrome screening tests on Wednesday and got a call on Thursday to say I am showing as high risk (1 in 100) because of high HCG levels and low PAPP-A levels. My nuchal measuremhent was fine.

I have no intention of getting a CVS or Amnio, as in my eyes, even a 1% chance of miscarriage is too high for me to want to risk. 

Basically, I just wanted to know if anyone else here had levels like this and if there turned out to be any clear reasons why you were so high.

My results were:
Nuchal measurement 1.8mm : 1.00 MoM
Free B-HCG level 177.4 ng/mL : 8.39 MoM
PAPP-A level 1568 miu : 0.52 MoM

Any ideas?


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi - I remember my HCG was over 6 - can't remember exact measurement but it affected my overall chance of downs hugely - I think it was 1 in 250. All my other results were fine. No one I saw whilst pregnant knew why my HCG was so high. They just said some people have higher HCG levels then others.

I also googled loads about it but couldn't find any answers. Anyway my LO is fine and she was born early but thats because I have a bicornuate uterus nothing to do with the HCG.

The only thing someone said which could have been why high but they didn't know for sure was that I'd had a m/c and a chemical previous to this pregnancy and my hormones could have been affected.

Anyway good luck with your pregnancy xxx


----------



## elfin2011

I did get a very high risk result as a result of my nuchal screening, due to low papp-a and high bHCG although my results are a little different to yours:

bHCG 1.65 MoM
Papp-a 0.39 MoM
nuchal fold 2.6mm (don't know what this is in MoM, sorry)

Anyway, that gave me a 1:15 risk at age 35. I did go for a CVS as I had to know, which came back clear. My second little boy is now 9 months old and fine! I have no idea why my blood results were so strange to this day!

Claire


----------



## steph.

Hi molatov, I was wondering what the outcome was. I have very similar results to you:
free hcg- 5 MoM
pappa-a - 0.6 MoM
NT measurement- normal

Although overall risk for DS is 1:20, I am 27.

I feel like i'm stuck in a nightmare at the moment, and cant stop crying. I hope everything turned out ok! And if it did, did they ever find the reason behind your high hcg? Thanks


----------



## sherple

Hi Stef, im in the same boat as you and panicking. Just got off the phone with the hospital and my hcg was 9. She didnt mention the exact result of the pappa but my nuchal result is fine. Ive not been offered any invasive tests as she said the lab have said its very unlikely to be downs but more to do with a problem with my placenta meaning the baby may be smaller than average. I have to have more scans to keep check and theyll see how things progress from there. Im really struggling to find any info anywhere on the net and i dont know what to think.


----------



## steph.

Sherple I am so sorry you are going through this too:( the not knowing is the worst part. I ha've been googling like a woman possessed and have come across a few stories of women with crazy high hcg where everything turned out ok, so I' m holding out hope. I have an appointment with my Dr today so I hope he will say something similar to what your Dr said.


----------



## littleone2010

I had normal papa a but high hcg. My hcg was 4 times higher than normal. I had a 1:13 risk. I also had a nt meadurement of 3.6mm which is above the cut off 3.5mm. I had a cvs at 13 weeks and everything came back normal. I hope someone finds this to give them reassurance xxx


----------

